# Tree-killing bug could encourage other invaders in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

OREGON, OH -- While the state tries to stop the spread of a tree-killing beetle, ecologists worry about what's next in forests the emerald ash borer has already infested.









More...


----------

